# quoi qu'il en ait / quoi que j'en aie /quoique j'en aie



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Me encuentro con estas palabras en un texto, y me pregunto si querrán decir lo mismo que *quoi qu'il en soit*:

_Tout se passe comme si Bataille, malgré la constance de son souci et de ses intentions, était conduit, quoi qu'il en ait, à une extrémité de l'épreuve du monde dans lequel il vit…_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut totor,

Je ne connaissais pas ce « quoi qu'il en ait » là.
J'ai trouvé ceci :


> Quoi qu'il en ait (que j'en aie, qu'il en eût...)      expression semblable à "malgré que", bien que très      répandue et correcte, ne doit pas être utilisée à      l'écrit.


Edit: donc dans ta phrase je comprendrais : malgré qu'il n'en ait pas envie, malgré lui, qu'il le veuille ou non...
Peut-être aurais-tu plus de réponses dans le Français Seulement ? (j'avoue ne jamais utiliser ce quoi qu'il en ait là et en être bien ignorante !)


----------



## totor

Merci bien, Karine, je m'étais trompé, donc.

Tout de même, je trouve un peu bizarre de le traduire par *malgré que*, tandis que ce serait bien de le traduire par *malgré tout*.

Qu'est-ce que tu en penses, Karine?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble, mais à vérifier, que ce serait plutôt malgré lui (quoi qu'il en pense, en ressente).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> Il me semble, mais à vérifier, que ce serait plutôt malgré lui (quoi qu'il en pense, en ressente).



Oui, PZ malgré lui ! J'ai mal lu, malgré moi.  C'est aussi ce que je disais dans mon post #2...


----------



## totor

Ah, bien, bien!

C'est à dire que le pronom *il*, dans ce cas-là, ce n'est pas un impersonnel.

Merci bien à toutes deux, alors.


----------



## Punky Zoé

totor said:


> Ah, bien, bien!
> 
> C'est à dire que le pronom *il*, dans ce cas-là, ce n'est pas un impersonnel.
> 
> Merci bien à toutes deux, alors.


S'il s'agissait d'une femme on dirait quoi qu'elle en ait, on peut aussi le dire avec n'importe quel pronom personnel (je,tu,il,elle,on,nous,vous,ils, elles).
(je pense que la confusion vient de la similitude avec quoi qu'il en soit, où il est impersonnel)


----------



## totor

Oui, maintenant ça fait sens:

_Todo ocurre como si Bataille, pese a la constancia de su preocupación y sus intenciones, fuera conducido, a pesar de él mismo, a un extremo de la prueba del mundo en el cual vive…_

Merci, les filles  .


----------



## Mirelia

Hola, Totor:
Vengo a complicarte un poco las cosas. Me parece que habría que evitar la reiteración "pese a" - "a pesar de". Una opción: "le gustara o no", o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

El CNTRL


> Loc.  _Malgré que j'en aie,_ plus rarement _quoi qu'il en ait, en dépit qu'elle en ait._ Quoi que j'(il, elle) éprouve : 3. La pompe de cette cérémonie, cette file noire qui arrêtait la circulation sur son passage (...) tout cela le flattait [Delobelle], l'exaltait, _quoi qu'il en _*eût*.


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Punky et Karine, vous avez parfaitement raison. Cette locution discutée, mais relativement courante est à mettre sur le même plan que _malgré que j'en aie (quelque mauvais gré que j'en aie)=_ malgré moi, contrairement à ma volonté, mon opinion.
Ici je traduirais volontiers par:* (muy) a pesar suyo
*Un saludo


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...;

A petición de Karine .
Para entender esta expresión es como si se omitiera:
- quoiqu'il en ait... "gros sur le cœur" = aunque le cueste reconocerlo.

La propuesta de Gurb: muy a pesar suyo es perfecta.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

Gracias a todos, queridos, me han aclarado muy bien la situación.

Gracias también a vos, Mirelia, porque lo que decís es cierto y yo me cuido bastante de eso. De cualquier manera, ésta fue la primera versión, y luego vendrán otras. Tu propuesta es buena.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cintia&Martine said:


> - quoiqu'il en ait... "gros sur le cœur" = aunque le cueste reconocerlo.


une autre version  : "En avoir, gallicisme qui signifie être irrité contre" Littré
Quoi qu'il en ait "quoi qu'il en soit irrité" (je ne crois pas qu'il y ait quelque chose d'omis dans l'expression) ...


----------



## totor

Ah, j'avais pas compris *en avoir* dans ce sens là dans l'expression de Martine…

(Peut-être que je l'ai lue à la va-vite.)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Otra traducción posible:
- con renuencia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Martine:

Renuencia es más bien renoncement (algo pues voluntario, "quoi qu'il en ait" solo expresa un sentimiento), lo veo distinto. No me acaba de convencer y no me suena muy natural. No sé... A ver qué dicen los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## 1Mariajosé

¿Cómo debo entender esta expresión_

Mais me voilà engagée, quoique j'en aie?

Gracias, una vez más.
_


----------



## Paquita

Significa "a pesar mío"
Es expresión literaria, pero creo que la ortografía correcta es "quoi que j'en aie"


----------



## 1Mariajosé

Bueno en el texto viene tal cual lo he copiado pero el significado que me has dado, encaja perfectamente.

Graciassssssssssssss


----------



## Paquita

He encontrado enlaces que citan gramáticas fidedignas en las cuales las dos grafías coexisten...


----------



## rolandbascou

Paquit& said:


> He encontrado enlaces que citan gramáticas fidedignas en las cuales las dos grafías coexisten...


 
Je crois cependant que "quoi que" s´impose, car quoi a son propre sens.


----------



## Paquita

http://books.google.fr/books?id=Cva...AEwAA#v=onepage&q="quoi que j'en aie"&f=false

*En: Le français correct: Guide pratique des difficultés* Par Maurice Grevisse

"quoi que j'en aie" es considerado barbarismo por contaminación de "malgré que j'en aie" y se ha de escribir "quoique j'en aie".

malgré que + sujeto + avoir : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2385813&highlight=malgré+que


----------



## hual

1Mariajosé said:


> ¿Cómo debo entender esta expresión_
> 
> Mais me voilà engagée, quoique j'en aie?
> 
> Gracias, una vez más.
> _


_Mais me voilà engagée, *quoi que* j'en aie _= _Pero, mal que me pese, me encuentro comprometida / Pero, me guste o no, me encuentro comprometida._


----------

